# Spot Cleaning Gun



## air2008 (May 27, 2009)

Hi, what is the best way to dispose of the spot cleaning chemical waste? Can it be reused? Thanks!


----------



## jim.goodwin (Jul 8, 2008)

The chemicals I use simply evaporate away. Dichloromethane is the active ingredient in the CCI stuff that I use. Someone told me that they just used water in their spray gun, and after trying it, it works much better than I thought it would. I now mix it with water at about 10-1. I shoot through the shirt, which has been stretched over a coffee mug that has paper towels in it to catch all the spray on the other side. If the paper towel gets saturated, I toss it and get another.


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

I like that idea of mixing the solution with water. I will have to try that. And stretching over a coffer mug. I have several with no handles that I will now dedicate to spot cleaning.


----------



## macmiller (Jul 23, 2007)

Sometimes I will catch the excess in a cup and pour it in an empty botttle. I've needed it in a pinch to shoot spots on dark shirts when I had run out of clean fluid in the middle of a job, at night, on the weekend, lol.

I've also found that Acetone, IMO, works better, is cheaper and easily obtainable.


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

I stretch the spot to clean over an old balled-up shirt. Dump what's left in the gun back into the gallon jug. One thing with my gun, though, is that they specifically say that if you run water through it, the warranty is void. Don't know why, but since a couple of posters here say they do it, you might want to reconsider.
Expert spot cleaning fluid is the best of the two brands I've used.


----------



## artfx1 (Jun 20, 2006)

Just a couple of days ago I was in a pinch with no spot cleaning chemicals for my gun, so I tried acetone. I think it worked better, and my goodness is it cheaper and available at the hardware store. My gun is about 10 years old so voiding my warranty is not a concern, and needless to say I will never buy that overpriced spot cleaning fluid again.


----------



## Ken Styles (Mar 16, 2006)

where can I get a replacment nozzle...the small metal tube bent and broke


----------



## air2008 (May 27, 2009)

Is it just as effective to use with water added?
How does everyone dispose of the liquid in the container? can the shirt lay flat over a container? Thanks!


----------



## cornpopps (Jan 8, 2010)

air2008 said:


> Hi, what is the best way to dispose of the spot cleaning chemical waste? Can it be reused? Thanks!


If you dont want to deal with the harsh chemical you can use Acetone in your spot cleaning gun with a ceramic mug and just leave the mug outdoors and it will evaporate.


----------



## susanralf (Mar 1, 2010)

Boomerbabe said:


> I like that idea of mixing the solution with water. I will have to try that. And stretching over a coffer mug. I have several with no handles that I will now dedicate to spot cleaning.


This works all the time but on thin material like t shirts which are made from single jersey. But do not do it on heavy fabric like sweatshirts


----------



## jim.goodwin (Jul 8, 2008)

As a quick update, we had a chemical hazard walkthrough at our school and they told me I need to get rid of the sr-97 spot cleaner solution that I was using (containing Methylene Chloride.) The people doing the walkthrough mentioned that you need special OSHA training to use it in the workplace. (Although I found nothing to back this up on the OSHA site I think it can be said that it is pretty nasty stuff.)


----------

